

Is PC World Havesting EMails or is it really down... - TapaJob

PC World’s website is down for maintenance at the moment.<p>If you visit the site now, they are offering a discount code via email to say sorry for the inconvenience...The news is spreading fast but are they simply harvesting emails?<p>http://www.pcworld.co.uk
======
Piskvorrr
Who knows. "Give us e-mail, we give you something of value" smells very fishy
though.

~~~
TapaJob
pcworld.co.uk is a very reputable company here in the UK so I would not expect
them to damage their reputation by harvesting email in this way for 'dodgy'
reasons but it is not nice to simply ask you to hand over an email address
without specifically saying 'it will not be used for purposes other then x y
and z and will not be provided to 3rd party companies etc.'

